# Travelling to UK for Badminton - any tips for me?



## jessicara (22 November 2015)

Hi! Sorry if this is in the wrong place - please feel free to redirect me if I am!

I'm a horsey Aussie planning on travelling next year from May - August and thought visiting Badminton Horse Trials may be a fun way to kick off my trip. Was just wondering if some locals may be able to share some tips or ideas of where to stay and how to get around during the event.
Super appreciative of any help or even just a hello!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 November 2015)

Hello! Great way to start your trip, You have a few options.  You could just go for one day (probably XC day), travelling on the day from wherever you're staying and back again at the end of the day.  You could stay in a local B&B, but you'll probably still have to travel to it, will you have a car?  You could book a caravan on the campsite and stay there from beginning to end, there are companies that will provide and set up a caravan for you, an easy option and great fun!


----------



## neddy man (23 November 2015)

Here is a list of a variety of equine events ,one for each month May to August,i am sure many more suggestions will follow. May 3rd till 8th Badminton horse trials, Gloucestershire === June 2nd till 8th (best Sat/Sunday) Appleby horse fair Appleby Cumbria, the biggest gypsy horse fair in Britain.=== July ( date yet to be confirmed )British National Showjumping Championship,Stoneleigh Park Warwickshire  or The great Yorkshire Show 12th till 14th Harrogate Yorkshire, the biggest equestrian/livestock show in England === August 17th till 20th Ebor festival of racing York racecourse Yorkshire . Hope you enjoy your stay in our lovely country.


----------

